# Changes.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Back in February our local Kmart closed its doors after many many years. I found out last week that Rural King was coming into the empty Kmart building....now we will have a Farmers Co-op, Tractor Supply, and Rural King. I shop Rural King sometimes in neighboring counties, but glad to get our own. Like all these stores, they have some good things, and some not so good. I seldom shopped at Kmart so it is a really good swap in my eyes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

The local K-Mart closed (not a great personal loss to me) and Rural King bought the property in December 2017. The building is in a shopping center and there are still some small stores open, talk is that possibly waiting for those leases to expire. But it is well into 2019 and the building is empty. Below is from Rural King in the newspaper at that time. No telling when they would get here if they hadn't been excited about coming in the first place  .

Shelia

"We are excited to start working in a community like Glasgow where we can serve our customers," Francis said. "It seems like a great location for our target customers. We'll be happy to be of service there."

When asked about what factors drew the company's interest here - besides the availability of roughly 92,000 square feet of already-constructed retail space plus parking lot - Francis said, "It looks like these communities are perfect for us. We want to be where our customers need us, especially our rural core customers."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This one is also in a shopping center Sheila, but there are some thriving stores already there like Harbor Freight, Big Lots, and Radio Shack. And two stand alone fast foods in MacD and LongJ's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's funny 4 years ago our Kmart shut down and a Big R moved in. Seems to be a trend with Kmart and the farm supply stores


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Nearest Kmart lasted a good while during the fall out but eventually sat empty for awhile. I was not a regular patron of the store. About the time they closed, the local mall next door was struggling to get any stores and then an anchor store left. Dunham's came in and while it was great to have another sporting goods store with a decent hunting section, it really was a 'mark it above msrp and say it's on sale'. You could buy it cheaper somewhere else. Fast forward a few years to today and Academy slipped into the old Kmart location. I refuse to go to Dicks and Academy is hands down much better. I don't know how Dunhams is going to hang in there with Academy.

I wouldn't mind seeing a Rural King or Runnings come in but I have a good selection of farm stores close enough to me. Don't need them ever 5 miles like Dollar General. I regularly patronize several Southern States locations, a few independent family farm stores, one helluva industrial supply store, and the occasional visit to AgriSupply. I only go to TSC if I can't find what I'm looking for or it there's a hot sale.

Now what I would like to see is a Menards.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

well, I should have waited until afternoon to make my comments; this is in today's paper

Shelia

Rural King Supply announces August grand opening


STAFF REPORT

3 hrs ago
 










Rural King Supply announced Friday it is putting a store in the space vacated by the former Big Kmart, with a grand opening planned for August. Logo courtesy of Rural King Supply

          <a> </a>

Rural King Supply, America's Farm and Home Store, will host the grand opening of its Glasgow store August 2019, according to a press release distributed Friday morning.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Our local Kmart store was demolished after they folded. I think the building was built in the early 70’s and was not in good shape. Rural king moved into the old Wally World when they went to a super center.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Now what I would like to see is a Menards.


Menards seems to be 'kicking' Lowes rear-end in MY area, one opened about 25 miles from another Menards, the two Lowes in between are empty.

Larry

PS both Lowes were next to or across the street from Home Depot for years.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Menards seems to be 'kicking' Lowes rear-end in MY area, one opened about 25 miles from another Menards, the two Lowes in between are empty.
> 
> Larry
> 
> PS both Lowes were next to or across the street from Home Depot for years.


If we need anything major, we drive out of our way to get to menards. And my mom works at Lowe's.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not like going into Lowe's because I didn't like Kobalt tools, their paint and the self-checkout, so I've been going out of my way to go to Home Depot.

Today, I was in Home Depot and they only had one human-staffed cash register open and that was in the contractor's section.

I figure if I have to do mine own checkout, I should at least get an employee discount.

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

rjmoses,

Our local Lowes had a big selection of Craftmans tools last week when I was there. No self checkouts at any of the four Lowes in our county at my last visit but there are two seldom visit.

Home Depot is big on self checkout here and I refuse to use them at any store for one reason: I asked the Manager of Home Depot if I used there self checkout and for any reason at all something did not scan properly would they consider it shop lifting. She refused to answer me. Then I said and that is why I refuse to use a self checkout. I rather buy locally but if I am left with buy local with self checkout or order on line, will do more on line buying.

I also posed the employee discount to lady who was monitoring the self checkout at same Home Depot and she said they did not get employee discount or as least she did not. To me that is amazing and to ME, dumb.

First self checkout I ever saw was in grocery store in Pigeon Forge TN several years ago. We talked about it and how our doubts on its success. Next year on vacation there, the self checkouts were gone. Last year when there don't think they had any self checkouts. Had two former HomeDepot employees in my office this year and they were sitting there telling me the ways to scam the self check outs.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Scam the self-checkouts? Do tell. I'm asking for a friend LOL


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I go where I get 10% military discount. Lowe’s, TSC offer the discount. There is a menards and rural king close by not sure if they offer the discount.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

weatherman said:


> I go where I get 10% military discount. Lowe's, TSC offer the discount. There is a menards and rural king close by not sure if they offer the discount.


On local news today were telling Kohls has Military Mondays with 15% discounts for Military and their dependents. Would suggest you verify before trusting that is all Mondays or not a limited time. For those who "allow" their wives to buy their clothes they are a department store with clothing and some kitchen appliances such as counter top machines.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I call them Mantards, Blows, and Home Despot. Of the 3, I prefer Mantards (though I call it the 'Harbor Freight' of home improvement stores) and the largest one in the state just went up about 10 miles from my house. I drive by it twice a day. I think they put huge industrial magnets in those buildings that power on in the afternoon, because it seems about every damn time I drive by it on my way home from work, my truck ends up in the parking lot. :huh:

Not a lot of farm stores in SW Michigan. I'm used to them being all over the place, being from Iowa. We have a TSC here, which is ok for getting about anything else OTHER than tractor or ag parts. We just had a Blains Farm and Fleet open up and those are great stores, really excited about that one. They carry quite a bit of ag stuff there.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We are supposed to have a Sutherlands going into our old Kmart building; I don't really think that Riverton can support another lumber yard. Murdoch's just bought out our Linton's Big R, and they are supposed to move into the old Safeway. I do think that the prices have gone up since it became Murdoch's. We do have a Bomgaars in Lander, and it seems to be a nice store; I have bought a few things there.


----------

